# Christmas Wishlist



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

*I hope* 
1) Nvidia will release AMD64 Driver soon on FreeBSD
2) CUDA is available soon natively on FreeBSD
3) Acer_Acpi will be available on FreeBSD
4) The new BroadCom Ethernet chips is supported
5) New Atheros N is supported

Then again it is just my wishes. What about yours?


----------



## marius (Nov 26, 2008)

1) Native Flash player/plugin for FreeBSD
2) Better support for various hardware (probably not FreeBSD's fault)
3) That FreeBSD gets an utility in the base to update ports.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 26, 2008)

1) ATi driver with working dri on RS690 and later
2) bwi driver with v4 firmware for BCM4310 and later
3) Virtual box for FreeBSD


----------



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

marius said:
			
		

> 3) That FreeBSD gets an utility in the base to update ports.


Isn't this portsnap?


----------



## aragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Weinter's (1), marius's (1), SaveTheRbtz's (1) and (3)

... and I'll save vimage for next christmas


----------



## Andrius (Nov 26, 2008)

SaveTheRbtz said:
			
		

> 1) ATi driver with working dri on RS690 and later



Did you try xf86-video-radeonhd-devel?



			
				Weinter said:
			
		

> Isn't this portsnap?



I think he wants something like portmaster or portupgrade.



			
				Weinter said:
			
		

> *I hope*
> 1) Nvidia will release AMD64 Driver soon on FreeBSD
> 2) CUDA is available soon natively on FreeBSD



http://wiki.freebsd.org/NvidiaFeatureRequests


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 26, 2008)

*Andrius:* yeah, i'm using radeonhd-devel now, but with old drm i have "Direct rendering: No" and with git drm i have way too much artifacts


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 26, 2008)

Dell fixes their ACPI on 2950 servers with ServerWorks cards or FreeBSD finds a work around
Zip and ISO write support in libarchive
GNU Autotools to die a fast but painful death.


----------



## rliegh (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to second the thoughts about Nvidia, flash and virtualbox -installing anything on Qemu is downright masochistic, even with kqemu.

1)Automounting mechanism, so that when I plug an SD card in it shows up in GNOME the way that it does under Solaris & Linux

2)more reliabled gnome/ports integration -this has improved light-years since I originally used gnome on 4.1-4.6, but there's still weirdness with the way things show up; it's not as predictable as Ubuntu.

3)Better photo/camera tools -this one may completely be me being a spaz, but even after installing gphoto2 I can't find a way to hook up my camera and have it recognized in Gnome. It seems like gphoto2 is a library under FreeBSD but a program under Fedora and Ubuntu.

I also have some trepidation about using wifi with FreeBSD, but until I get my laptop fixed it's a moot point.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2008)

A couple of Santa's "little helpers" in red lingerie would be nice :e


----------



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

I think your helper is here :e


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep.. That looks like someone I'd love to see under my christmas tree


----------



## bojan (Nov 26, 2008)

*gphoto2 gui*

rliegh,

Try gtkam for the gphoto2 gui.


----------



## marius (Nov 26, 2008)

Andrius said:
			
		

> I think he wants something like portmaster or portupgrade.



Correct, I want something like that, just like csup and portsnap suddenly became part of the base. I can of course install a portmanager/updater from ports, but I believe this kind of utility should be part of the operating system.


----------



## tuck (Nov 26, 2008)

My wishlist:
Lenovo Ideapad S10 with 100% FreeBSD Support


----------



## mgp (Nov 28, 2008)

and my wish is all the best for FreeBSD
many sponsors, contributors and all


----------



## aragon (Nov 28, 2008)

mgp said:
			
		

> and my wish is all the best for FreeBSD
> many sponsors, contributors and all


Hear hear!


----------



## Djn (Nov 28, 2008)

Suspend/resume, power saving and problemfree wireless on my T61 would be neat.
A bunch of new user/developers with copious spare time would be even better, indeed.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 29, 2008)

* Suspend modes on amd64

* acpi_compaq for the HP Compaq business notebooks

* Working i386 jails for amd64, the dynamic linker in the i386 compatibilty is still broken for indirect links, which makes it impossible to build and run complex software like wine or perl in an i386 jail, even after you applied all the necessary tidbits like exchanging ld.elf.so with that of the base system, mount_nullfs of /usr/lib32 into the jail and so forth


----------



## frank (Nov 29, 2008)

1) Virtual box for FreeBSD

2) Suspend modes on amd64


----------

